# Skid Steer Controls



## Blues Man (Mar 1, 2008)

Have they changed in the last 10 years? Im used to running a bobcat 753 with foot controls. this is the only skid steer i have ran. looking at the cat site it looks like they have thumb controls on the sticks. am i wrong?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Skid steer controls are three basic models

Foot Pedal
Hand Controls
Or since you refered to bobcat they call it joystick. Sure other dealers have other names. and I think this is standard style control on Cat machines.

Foot pendals are well foot pendals.
Hand controls I refer to left being the arms, right being bucket tilt.

joystick is left hand steering, right hand arm/tilt control (if I recall right)

Bobcat you can get both foot and hand control on one machine and switch between the two on a toggle switch. Our machine came with this option the first models to have it. and we had problem with it. until a recall was issued and a module was replaced now no problems. It's nice to have for resale and or if you have operators that like different styles.

The joystick last time I looked at the machines comes solo. Think it has a little more features with the all A model bobcats (all-wheel-steer)

and most of the thumb controls on these machines, are for your aux hydros.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

CAT's have pilot controls. On the "B" models it is Hydraulic. On the "C" models it's electric over hydraulic. On the "B" models, the left stick is for movement/steering, and the right stick is for the boom/bucket. On the "C" models, you can switch between the former, and "Case" style controls where the left and right sticks control their respective sides for drive, and the boom/bucket is controlled by moving the joysticks left or right.

Coming from the "old school" controls, you will really appreciate the joystick controls. I converted back in 2002, and there is way less fatigue, and all-around better control...

I'm not fond of the electric over hydraulic as you loose feathering ability, and they are real sluggish until operating temp is reached. That is one reason I recentlyt bought an ASV SR-80. I had a CAT 257B, and wanted to trade up for something w/ more HP. CAT had the "C" models... ASV still has the pilot controls like the CAT "B" models. I demo-ed a couple "C" models, and I didn't like it. Guess I would have to get used to it...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i have only run mustanges and new hollands o i take that back i have run a deere but i am used to the hollands. stomp the pedal one way it goes up the other is down the other pedal controls roll . if i buy a skid it will be like this just because its what i am used too


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I have both types in different machines, I'll grab the joystik equiped one in a heartbeat. Some operators balked at the joystick at first but no one says boo now.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Ive only run Bobcats and this winter i jumped into a cat(or deere i dont remember) to move it boy was i lost i had no idea what did what. I like the controls on a bobcat very simple and easy to use the only thing i dont like is that after longs hours in the skid my feet get tired from working the peddles. and i have to wear shoes because my boots are too big for the peddles.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

ABES;545654 said:


> Ive only run Bobcats and this winter i jumped into a cat(or deere i dont remember) to move it boy was i lost i had no idea what did what. I like the controls on a bobcat very simple and easy to use the only thing i dont like is that after longs hours in the skid my feet get tired from working the peddles. and i have to wear shoes because my boots are too big for the peddles.


Once you get used to joystick controls, you'll never go back... I remember the days when my knees, shins, and legs in general hurt... There is soo much less fatigue in a joystick machine... They are pretty easy to get used to. The bucket/boom controls are just like any backhoe loader or rubber-tire loader... The left joystick to drive, just move it the direction you want the bucket to move...

Also, it's nice to be able to drive w/ one hand...


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

TL697;545669 said:


> Once you get used to joystick controls, you'll never go back... I remember the days when my knees, shins, and legs in general hurt... There is soo much less fatigue in a joystick machine... They are pretty easy to get used to. The bucket/boom controls are just like any backhoe loader or rubber-tire loader... The left joystick to drive, just move it the direction you want the bucket to move...
> 
> Also, it's nice to be able to drive w/ one hand...


I've ran the joystick style, for a couple days, didn't like them. but thats just personal taste.

I found that with one hand drive you can't get as much control on the drive as you do from the other styles.

I've always ran bobcat foot controls, day after day. and never found myself tired, or sore.


----------



## SteveKS1 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a Bobcat and like the controls, but I do agree that the Pilot controls are nice. You can spend a day on one and not have rubber arms from all the movement.

My favorite part of the Cat machines is the fact there is a throttle pedal on the floor. It makes it much easier to contol the throttle for what you are doing.

I think if you are young and grew up playing video games, the joysticks would feel natural to you.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

SteveKS1;545776 said:


> I have a Bobcat and like the controls, but I do agree that the Pilot controls are nice. You can spend a day on one and not have rubber arms from all the movement.
> 
> My favorite part of the Cat machines is the fact there is a throttle pedal on the floor. It makes it much easier to contol the throttle for what you are doing.
> 
> I think if you are young and grew up playing video games, the joysticks would feel natural to you.


I agree, My new ASV has a foot throttle that stays where you put it...

AND, yes I grew up playing video games... HAHA


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks guys i about to start at a new company and the run cats. so it looks like ill be learning all over again which cant be that bad at least ill have experience with both types.


----------

